# 10x vs 6x Orange EO



## dibbles (Jun 18, 2015)

I have been using the 10x orange EO from BB, and I know that it sticks pretty well in CP. I do anchor the scent with Litsea or Patchouli. I am getting an order together for some EOs from Camden Grey, and am wondering if anyone has used the 6x orange EO they offer. Does it fade? Have you ever compared the two? Any insight is appreciated.


----------

